# Sweet Panther!!



## rollfaster (Dec 10, 2017)

https://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/bik/d/1950s-schwinn-panther/6419576630.html


----------



## Talewinds (Dec 10, 2017)

Yes it certainly is!!


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 10, 2017)

two tone blue, very nice!!


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Dec 10, 2017)

rollfaster said:


> View attachment 722342
> https://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/bik/d/1950s-schwinn-panther/6419576630.html



Good looker, The paint is in great shape! Fun bike


----------



## stoney (Dec 10, 2017)

All of the above and a decent deal


----------



## ZE52414 (Dec 10, 2017)

Ughhh not another one @rollfaster 

Seems like every Sunday you post something in my area.


----------



## barneyguey (Dec 10, 2017)

Yummy!


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 10, 2017)

ZE52414 said:


> Ughhh not another one @rollfaster
> 
> Seems like every Sunday you post something in my area.



Yeah, I thought about that later. Sorry buddy, didn’t mean to tempt you. Great deal though...for someone.


----------



## ZE52414 (Dec 10, 2017)

rollfaster said:


> Yeah, I thought about that later. Sorry buddy, didn’t mean to tempt you. Great deal though...for someone.



Yea it's seems like a great deal. Those colors don't pop up very often!


----------



## fattyre (Dec 10, 2017)

Pretty sure Rich is on the CABE.  It's a nice bike, I've seen it.


----------



## vincev (Dec 10, 2017)

yup,close to me but want to wait for the Lebanon show in January.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 11, 2017)

Seller will not ship


----------



## Tanked55 (Dec 13, 2017)

Guess it’s sold?? Deleted post.  What was the asking price?


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 13, 2017)

Tanked55 said:


> Guess it’s sold?? Deleted post.  What was the asking price?



$800.00


----------



## bobcycles (Dec 13, 2017)

rollfaster said:


> View attachment 722342
> https://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/bik/d/1950s-schwinn-panther/6419576630.html





Blue boys Panthers are incredibly rare for some reason....ladies are very common.

I've seen less than a dozen original blue boys in 35 years of Schwinnaddiction


----------



## vincev (Dec 13, 2017)

Did a Caber get it ??


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 13, 2017)

Still waiting to find out, I hope so.


----------



## Tanked55 (Dec 13, 2017)

rollfaster said:


> Still waiting to find out, I hope so.




If a caber picked this up and wants to flip it I’m interested


----------

